
Hidden opportunities in US (other than NYC and LA) - iamrafael8
https://news.crunchbase.com/news/why-one-vc-firm-moved-its-headquarters-from-nyc-to-austin/
======
masonic
Actual title: "Why One VC Firm Moved Its Headquarters From NYC to Austin"

~~~
iamrafael8
Yes, but the content was how overpopulated and expensive it has become for VCs
to operate and the other places where there is lack of VC money

